# Istanbul bike rental HELP!



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

I want to rent a full suspension MTB in Istanbul. Where can I do this? Last time I was there, I could only find entry level, undersized rentals available until I offered one guy double money. Then he found me a nicer solution, but still just a hard tail.

Please help...


----------



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Bump


----------

